# IBS, or something more sinister?



## Boothferry (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm 42 years old, male, with a history of IBS, which I first experienced in my late 20s. Generally have a couple of flare ups a year, but Fybogel and a few diet changes sort it out after a couple of weeks. About 8 weeks ago I came home from the gym, and passed blood in the toilet. Not mixed in with stool, but very bright red on the loo roll, and lots of it. I put this down to hemorroids. My stools then started to get sticky, and I was struggling to have a proper bowel motion, a few floaters, a few sinkers, but not my normal motion. This went on for about 4 weeks, my stools were messy, but thinner (about the thickness of a marker pen). Saw the GP, said it was IBS.

I went away with work for a week, and then struggled to go properly, lots of straining, lots of nuggets. I then had another big bleed, so back to the GP, a quick 2 day bout of diarrhea, and stomach ache varying from left to right, but always tender to the touch. This time GP performed a DRE, with nothing noticeable, but refered me to the consultant.

Consultant had a look, confirmed internal hemorroids, but then refered me for a colonoscopy. Current symptoms are gas, bloating, tummy ache, 2 or 3 BM a day, no blood, but mucus.

Am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Iqra banu (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi

Please read the story of skip1000 in this forum. He has some suggestions that may help you. The title is 'After decades of IBS-D I am IBS -d free'.


----------

